# Contest!!!!



## HardcorePeptides (Jan 3, 2014)

Simple contest for a bottle of liquid Tada. All you have to do is pick a number between 1 and 500 and post it in here. One guess per member and the person closest to my number without going over will win a free bottle!!! 

Will run this until end of  next week.


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 3, 2014)

333

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 3, 2014)

213


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 3, 2014)

279


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 3, 2014)

275


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 3, 2014)

387

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckvr4 (Jan 3, 2014)

250


----------



## Disqualified (Jan 3, 2014)

187


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 3, 2014)

285


----------



## Swfl (Jan 3, 2014)

79

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Jan 3, 2014)

317

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s2h (Jan 3, 2014)

69 of course


----------



## mr.buffman (Jan 3, 2014)

23


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jan 3, 2014)

121


----------



## jadean (Jan 4, 2014)

407


----------



## Christsean (Jan 4, 2014)

123


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 4, 2014)

478


----------



## 13bret (Jan 4, 2014)

113


----------



## BB's Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

247


----------



## MrAvg (Jan 4, 2014)

10


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 4, 2014)

420


----------



## bigbadbobber (Jan 4, 2014)

357


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 4, 2014)

217


Warrior


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 6, 2014)

32


----------



## newmass (Jan 6, 2014)

15


----------



## Robcyn (Jan 6, 2014)

320


----------



## the_predator (Jan 6, 2014)

429


----------



## jojojojo (Jan 6, 2014)

80


----------



## Little BamBam (Jan 6, 2014)

223


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 6, 2014)

500


----------



## joe 2013 (Jan 7, 2014)

350


----------



## SFW (Jan 7, 2014)

103


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jan 8, 2014)

Will pick tomorrow. If you haven't guessed yet now is the time.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jan 9, 2014)

apostolic777 said:


> 333
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk




My number was 337 and this is the closest without going over that I can see.


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 9, 2014)

HardcorePeptides said:


> My number was 337 and this is the closest without going over that I can see.



Sweet.. what do I need to do?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 9, 2014)

^niceeeee. congrats brother


----------



## Robcyn (Jan 9, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Dannie (Jan 9, 2014)

apostolic777 said:


> Sweet.. what do I need to do?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk




Not this guy again! 


Have a month of awesome bonners!


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dannie said:


> Not this guy again!
> 
> 
> Have a month of awesome bonners!



Lol. I'm actually so happy I won. I was going to need to order some for our anniversary weekend trip to New York city. We are getting a room in the trump Soho tower. So it will be put to gear use..

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Jan 9, 2014)

Well then enjoy the trip, 10-15mg per day should do the trick.
Personally I prefer Cialis than Viagra, does not give me a skin rash or headaches. It has a long half life, I can feel the effects 20h after the initial dose.

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you brother. I'll start with 10 mg. When should I take it?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 9, 2014)

I take mine (5mg) pre workout and get awesome pumps. Blows agmatine and arginine combo away. I took 10 mgs first couple days but got boners like all day (when i didnt want them too).


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 9, 2014)

13bret said:


> I take mine (5mg) pre workout and get awesome pumps. Blows agmatine and arginine combo away. I took 10 mgs first couple days but got boners like all day (when i didnt want them too).



I think I will just start with 5mg then. I don't want to be walking through time square and someone think I was trying to rob them...

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Jan 9, 2014)

apostolic777 said:


> I think I will just start with 5mg then. I don't want to be walking through time square and someone think I was trying to rob them...
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk



In my experience Cialis does not cause almost instantaneous rock hard erection like Viagra.
Cialis just pumps more blood to the penis, hence makes things much easier when needed.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 10, 2014)

Dannie said:


> In my experience Cialis does not cause almost instantaneous rock hard erection like Viagra.
> Cialis just pumps more blood to the penis, hence makes things much easier when needed.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



That's good news..

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 10, 2014)

Dannie said:


> In my experience Cialis does not cause almost instantaneous rock hard erection like Viagra.
> Cialis just pumps more blood to the penis, hence makes things much easier when needed.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



Yep no instantaneous rock hards, but if something brushes against it (my pants even)i have to concentrate to not get one. Kind of like being 16 again.  I get very good pumps in gym


----------



## Jeenyus (Jan 10, 2014)

472


----------



## rg3 (Jan 11, 2014)

378


----------



## Dannie (Jan 11, 2014)

rg3 said:


> 378





Jeenyus said:


> 472


Contest finished a few days ago.


----------



## newmass (Jan 11, 2014)

415

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 11, 2014)

Dannie said:


> In my experience Cialis does not cause almost instantaneous rock hard erection like Viagra.
> Cialis just pumps more blood to the penis, hence makes things much easier when needed.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



Makes it like fucking steel......for a while....but needs stimulation to get there.


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 11, 2014)

BigKevKris said:


> Makes it like fucking steel......for a while....but needs stimulation to get there.



That sounds good to me. That's what I will need. I timed my cycling bad and will be in pct during the anniversary. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## JR. (Jan 13, 2014)

405


----------



## JR. (Jan 13, 2014)

Dam phone!


----------



## fizs#1 (Jan 13, 2014)

45


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

